# 2Cool Photo Project #9 - "Refuse"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #9*

Congrats to Arlon's sewing machine as our winner of "Weathered"

*Title - "Refuse"*

Make an artistic statement on environmental stewardship or lack of it.. Ike should supply us an abundance of photo ops.

Project expires 11/15. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Old gas pump. Shot near Double Bayou at sunset.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From the JDRF at Reliant saturday morning. I wonder where these will end up..


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

On the beach near High Island. Memories left behind from hurricane Ike.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Refuse to do what? Oh, never mind. Looks like I got refuse and refuse mixed up. Kind of like I do wind and wind, sometimes.

Like the beach picture. 

Sorry for the comments. My fingers would not listen to my brain and ran amok.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The colors just caught my eye at first. Then the reflection on the bottle. This was taken less than a 100' from where I sit.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

A different kind of refuse but still refuse. This is from the feral cat colony in columbus. I watched a car drive up, toss a cat and run. Sad they are nothing but "living refuse" to someone.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Icon of the times...*

Was hoping by extending the time here we's get some more entries. I know historically everyone is busy with the holidays and hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.

I've found this topic a lot more challenging than usual. I think in part because I find the need to make it pretty...

I came across this Ike-battered can yesterday near the pilings for the bird sactuary at Bolivar Flats. I'm showing two versions. One I like better for the composition, but the other shows the detail of how this thing has been sandblasted, scratched and is beginning to corrode from the inside.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Still has a little tread..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

A little fall color at Lockhart State Park today..










And from a different angle.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, love the can. 

I'm surprised there hasn't been a little more participation. I guess we need to stick with birds and sunsets. )-:}


----------

